# Why do fish fan the sand?



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

My damsel tail fans the sand and it goes everywhere


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

Bandit4575` said:


> My damsel tail fans the sand and it goes everywhere


Bandit,
Its a natural behavior. The fish fans the sand looking for benthic organisms to eat.

Dave


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

He only does it in one spot where he sleeps or stays the night


----------



## bugoy (Feb 25, 2008)

Bandit4575` said:


> He only does it in one spot where he sleeps or stays the night


happens to me too, specifically my blue w/ yellow tail damsel


----------



## Bandit4575` (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea, mine is a Azure Damsel


----------

